# What will firearm repairs be like when SHTF?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting article of a gunsmith in Kurdistan.

https://medium.com/war-is-boring/we...ith-who-repairs-captured-weapons-19e049e94397

Comments?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Those with advanced skills and a boat load of parts should do well. 

Though I do ponder this thought. 300 million firearms in the US civilian pop, and how many military? So in an apocalyptic state in which 2/3rds are killed off won't there be three guns left per person?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That M16 with the shrapnal holes in it reminds me of that scene from Support Your Local Sheriff

"That badge musta saved his life by stopping that bullet."
"Mebbe, it it hadn't been for all those other bullets flying everywhere."

If you can locate bar stock and surplus metal, you can manually fabricate parts the old school way my milling them by hand, then surface hardening the metal. It is tedious, but likely you will have time to spare once the TV is out of order.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Mostly it will depend if electricity is available. Hand fitting parts is time consuming. Poor lighting is hard on the eyes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some won't have to worry. If one breaks they can pick another out of their stock. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Who has ever had a broke firearm? I been shooting them things for many moons and never had one break. What is up with that? Yall got plastic guns or AR's maybe. I never even had a broke bb gun. What do yall smoke?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes I have. One being a revolver that wouldn't pick up one case to eject it. Another is a 38 S&W long that timing is off.

And had bought a used FN Hi Power that most of the time wouldn't fire but when it did would double tap. Wrong size firing pin spring in it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..its a lot like cars. You get one and drive it till it pukes then you go get another. Ask Denton.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In one sense the ideal LONG TERM SURVIVAL weapon would be a single shot shotgun.
No, not for fighting hordes of mutant ninja biker zombies, but a true long term survival weapon. 
Extractor/ejector broken? A stick down the barrel will push the empty right out.
Broken firing pin? Make one from a nail.
Forearm loose and won't stay on? Lash it with rawhide, paracord, whatever.
Ammo? As long as you have primers, the empties can be reloaded with no more than a hammer & nail, homemade black powder, cardboard or something similar to make wads, pebbles for projectiles.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, a muzzle loading flintlock will be firing long after all loading supplies are gone.
A number of years ago (5 or 10, maybe) The Backwoodsman Magazine had a how-to article on "Making Grandma's Black Powder", that is, making black powder from common, naturally occurring chemicals found on old time farms/homesteads. One of the ingredients was chicken manure, for example.
As long as you have flints, and perhaps a few pieces of flat spring stock to make replacements (if necessary), a flintlock will run forever. They are the cockroaches of the gun world - they will survive eons.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had 1 firearm that NEEDED gunsmith attention and the mfg Ruger, handled it nicely. I'm confident that most of mine...if I had them, will not NEED gunsmith attention in my lifetime. WANT is another subject.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Forgot about the Taurus PT22 I bought used. Just wouldn't function. Had the shop I bought it from send it back to Taurus for repair under warranty. Has worked flawlessly since. Cost me under $10 shipping one way. But I think the shop I bought it from should have paid that. JMO


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure what SHTF scenario the OP is referring to. But I think most people that have firearms they would run out of ammo well before firearm failure unless lack of proper maintenance.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been shooting a very long time and my guns are doing better than I am so far. Most of what I would have would be milspec in some way, shape or form and I could just drop in replacements. I can replace every part in an AK, an AR a Glock or a Smith & Wesson revolver. I can also fix anything that comes along with a Mossberg or Remington pump shotgun. If you learn how to tear a gun down completely and reassemble it you are way ahead of the game. This stupid little Marlin 60 is an entirely different animal though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I've had 1 firearm that NEEDED gunsmith attention and the mfg Ruger, handled it nicely. I'm confident that most of mine...if I had them, will not NEED gunsmith attention in my lifetime. WANT is another subject.


I have a Colt revolver made in 1921 that has the rifling almost gone, I have no idea how many times it has been fired in the last 94 years, but it still shoots. Every time I pull the trigger. Every time.
But, of course, it is a Colt! 
And I would expect the same from an S&W revolver. Or Ruger revolver.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, a muzzle loading flintlock will be firing long after all loading supplies are gone.
> A number of years ago (5 or 10, maybe) The Backwoodsman Magazine had a how-to article on "Making Grandma's Black Powder", that is, making black powder from common, naturally occurring chemicals found on old time farms/homesteads. One of the ingredients was chicken manure, for example.
> As long as you have flints, and perhaps a few pieces of flat spring stock to make replacements (if necessary), a flintlock will run forever. They are the cockroaches of the gun world - they will survive eons.


I still want one of those from Dixie gun works. Maybe this summer... Another good thing about them is you can cast your own shot if you have the mold, skill and some lead.

Anybody on here ever hunt with one? The old style I mean, not the modern ones.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

One is none and two is one. That's why when purchasing arms you need to keep repairs/parts in mind. Buy the same weapon and buy a couple. Example for me would be the Remington 870. I have 3 of them, couple tactical and a long barrel hunting gun. One goes down I just grab another and then use it for parts. You have to be a fool if you think your getting a gun repaired in a SHTF scenario, IMO.

Same goes with hand guns. Would you buy a fancy $1000-$1200 1911? Instead of a 2-3 Glock's or M&P's in your favorite caliber.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I still want one of those from Dixie gun works. Maybe this summer... Another good thing about them is you can cast your own shot if you have the mold, skill and some lead.
> 
> Anybody on here ever hunt with one? The old style I mean, not the modern ones.


I have several black powder hunting guns. A .36 percussion, a .50 percussion, a 12 gauge percussion, & my favorite is a .50 flintlock. The 12 gauge has taken its share of squirrels & the .36 has taken its share of ****. Never taken large game with any of them.
All my percussion use the same size cap so stocked up on them.
Pyrodex you use 30% less powder so a good choice. Less smoke & easier to clean.

Flintlock is a whole different creature. If you have a piece of flint you can get a spark so no need for caps. Down side is you need a separate fine powder for the pan. That is the reason you see pics & in movies of a person with both large & small powder horn. Now muskets had a huge opening between the pan & main charge so same powder used for main charge & pan.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Same goes with hand guns. Would you buy a fancy $1000-$1200 1911? Instead of a 2-3 Glock's or M&P's in your favorite caliber. 

Its what you feel comfortable with that is important.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, a muzzle loading flintlock will be firing long after all loading supplies are gone.
> A number of years ago (5 or 10, maybe) The Backwoodsman Magazine had a how-to article on "Making Grandma's Black Powder", that is, making black powder from common, naturally occurring chemicals found on old time farms/homesteads. One of the ingredients was chicken manure, for example.
> As long as you have flints, and perhaps a few pieces of flat spring stock to make replacements (if necessary), a flintlock will run forever. They are the cockroaches of the gun world - they will survive eons.


I love all my smokepoles. Be careful about making your own powder, the Gooberment don't like that. Besides powder have molds for ball/bullets, lead, and as said flint.

I have just started my self into knapping flint, was lucky to get some whole nodules of prime english flint. What does not work in guns gets used in fire/steel kits. Have not the skill yet to make arrowheads/spears.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Who has ever had a broke firearm? I been shooting them things for many moons and never had one break. What is up with that? Yall got plastic guns or AR's maybe. I never even had a broke bb gun. What do yall smoke?


I've had two. One Marlin 22, the feed tube wore out and a Dan Wesson 357. Broke the frame shooting two hot of loads. But I agree the last thing I'm worried about is my gun breaking. No big deal I just get another one out of the safe.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> If you can locate bar stock and surplus metal, you can manually fabricate parts the old school way my milling them by hand, then surface hardening the metal. It is tedious, but likely you will have time to spare once the TV is out of order.


This is almost certainly how most people will be repairing their firearms post SHTF. This is also why I'm an AK fan. I could fix or manufacture most parts for any one of my AK's using a hand file, a hand drill, a hack saw, and a few pieces of steel scrap.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Same goes with hand guns. Would you buy a fancy $1000-$1200 1911? Instead of a 2-3 Glock's or M&P's in your favorite caliber.
> 
> Its what you feel comfortable with that is important.


If the discussion is about repairs and parts, it's more about what you can readily fix in a SHTF world.
Shoot what you are comfortable with.
I chose to get comfortable with an easily and cheaply repaired gun, Glock 19.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel that most people like us have or will attempt to have more than one firearm per person in their group/family. 
A lot of the material I read about EMPs, Geomagnetic storms, all out or even limited nuclear war, unstoppable major pandemics, major meteor/comet strike will most likely cause a 90% die off in the US in the first year. From looking at the people I know, I think it would be a lot faster due to lack of water. Besides the SHTF event causing an initially large multitude of deaths, they seem to say that the remainder of the 90% will be unprepared, uneducated in doing anything to help their survival. so with this die off, I really wonder how many firearms would become available due to the die off. I hope a few would, so I can replace all my firearms that went overboard in the storm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I still want one of those from Dixie gun works. Maybe this summer... Another good thing about them is you can cast your own shot if you have the mold, skill and some lead.
> 
> Anybody on here ever hunt with one? The old style I mean, not the modern ones.


You really would like The Backwoodsman. I have been a subscriber for over 20 years. Anyone who has an interest in old time ways should read it. Once you do, you will be hooked.
Backwoodsman Magazine

Dixie Gun works is one of their major advertisers.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had firing pins chip, ejector or extractors wear to unreliable condition. Some revolvers are notorious for getting a little wear and not carrying up like they should. Drop a shotgun on a hard angled surface or rocks it's possible to dent the barrel or magazine tube and wood stocks can chip out, crack or even break. 

A quality firearm will need little in the way of maintenance repairs, however take an unexpected tumble with a quality firearm and it's possible to break it or bend something. SHTF firearms repair? I would expect the unexpected to happen and plan accordingly.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I still want one of those from Dixie gun works. Maybe this summer... Another good thing about them is you can cast your own shot if you have the mold, skill and some lead.
> 
> Anybody on here ever hunt with one? The old style I mean, not the modern ones.


Have hunted with them many years. Real black powder is best. Most of mine will put all shots in the same hole at 50 yds with open sights. I have taken deer at over 100 yds with ML but that is rare, same as with CF rifles here in the eastern woods. Be a hunter not a sniper, it's great when you can smell them and nearly touch them before you shoot.

TC had the best warranty and were great guns before the bASSturds at S + W brought them out. S + W management should ROT IN HELL. Investarms/Lymann are another good choice as parts interchange and readily available, some parts will work with TC too.

Once you get into ML you may want to build your own, lots of places have good kits like Dixie, I am partial to Track of the Wolf http://www.trackofthewolf.com


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In one sense the ideal LONG TERM SURVIVAL weapon would be a single shot shotgun.
> No, not for fighting hordes of mutant ninja biker zombies, but a true long term survival weapon.
> Extractor/ejector broken? A stick down the barrel will push the empty right out.
> Broken firing pin? Make one from a nail.
> ...


Good points on a single shot shotgun. I don't know if lots of companies still make them, but maybe I should pick one up for collection and preparedness. Also would be a good way to start off teaching someone about shotguns vs a pump.



HuntingHawk said:


> Not sure what SHTF scenario the OP is referring to. But I think most people that have firearms they would run out of ammo well before firearm failure unless lack of proper maintenance.


I agree with this.



Ripon said:


> Those with advanced skills and a boat load of parts should do well.
> 
> Though I do ponder this thought. 300 million firearms in the US civilian pop, and how many military? So in an apocalyptic state in which 2/3rds are killed off won't there be three guns left per person?


Good point. In the real bad scenarios, guns and ammo may become plentiful. But that is not a guarantee. I need a solar powered laser plasma T541 rifle.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Keep some springs,pins,screws,and other ware items. Should outlast all of us!


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

There are plenty of moving parts, springs etc. on semi auto or pump type firearms that would be pretty difficult if not impossible for me to reproduce if there was no way to get them otherwise. I would say that the best way to prepare for that situation would be to order spare parts that have a known life expectancy or prone to breakage now while you can. Other than that, I like the fact that I have a few of the type that overall require less maintenance like single shot break action shotguns or bolt action in various calibers. Which by the way for most shotguns or single shot .22 of this type is usually very reasonable in price if you prefer to take that route. Fewer moving parts = fewer things that can go wrong.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BearReed said:


> There are plenty of moving parts, springs etc. on semi auto or pump type firearms that would be pretty difficult if not impossible for me to reproduce if there was no way to get them otherwise. I would say that the best way to prepare for that situation would be to order spare parts that have a known life expectancy or prone to breakage now while you can. Other than that, I like the fact that I have a few of the type that overall require less maintenance like single shot break action shotguns or bolt action in various calibers. Which by the way for most shotguns or single shot .22 of this type is usually very reasonable in price if you prefer to take that route. Fewer moving parts = fewer things that can go wrong.


That is one of the primary reasons I'm so pleased with my little girl's Cricket.
Stainless barrel, camo birch stock, can fire shorts, longs, and long rifles, and very few moving parts being a single shot. Just two springs on the whole thing, if I understand it right.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Obtain the books, spare parts, (that you think you will need), and the knowledge to replace them and you have no worries.


----------

